# Centre-ring collars - Europe?



## Penny (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi there,
I've been trying to source centre ring collars for my two v's and am coming up with nothing outside of the US. We are located in Ireland. Anyone on the forum able to help? Ideally I would also like the collars to come with a fixed plate on which I can put tel no.s etc, as the jangle of the tags annoys me, never mind the dogs! Alternatively, does anyone know of a US-based company who ship to Europe? I want to get good quality collars so I don't mind paying that bit extra for them.
Thanks!


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Penny
We live just outside Cardiff in South Wales and have ordered a beautiful collar and lead set from Red Willow Designs and they engrave the buckle with your details, which also compels with the new regulations. The designs are Fab and the owner of the site has three of her own Vizsla's too. Worth a peek.


----------



## Penny (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks Becky, I'll take a look and let you know how I got on!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Pen check Gundog supply - I think they ship anywhere - I use the Mendota durasoft center ring - PIKE at 60# uses a 16in - they also do the brass ID


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I love the ones from Gun Dog Supply. We have a a few of them. 

The only one that has not held its color well is the hot pink one. It has faded and I would not buy that color again.


----------

